# برنامج لتصميم الدرج الحلزوني - spiral stair



## hassananas (30 أبريل 2010)

SPIRAL STAIRS PROGRAM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The R/C Spiral Stairs software can be used for design and analysis of reinforced concrete spiral stairs. All internal actions, including the bending moments about both axes, torsion, shear and the axial load are evaluated. The results are provided in several points along the span. All internal actions are considered in the design of the longitudinal and shear steel. The analysis is based on Finite Element Method, implementing a high order Shell element.





Key Features:

•Bi-axial bending, shear and torsion
•Self weight automatically included
•Design of longitudinal steel for bending in Mx, My and torsion
•Design of stirrups for shear and torsion
•Follows AS 3600
•One page detailed report:


Analysis and Strength Design of R/C Spiral Stairs, AS3600
try this...


Direct Link:

http://www.4shared.com/file/125280590/79320fe1/spiral_stairs_Structural_Design_OK_.html

لا تنسونا من الدعاء
لا ملكيه فكريه في العلم:59:


----------



## kingmaster (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووور جدا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## king of rap (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ، شكرا لك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووور جداجدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م احمد عيسي (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك ووفقك ان شاء الله 
لوسمحت انا عندى سلم 3 قلبات وعايز برنامج يحله ويقوم بتسليح مع العلم انى اعرف احله بأيدى بس انا عايز البرنامج ده هيسعدنى كتير ان شاء الله


----------



## khzm (30 أبريل 2010)

أشكرك كثيراَ و إضافة جميلة للبرامج


----------



## ماجد العراقي (30 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (30 أبريل 2010)

نتمنى منك المزيد اخى الكريم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو نادر (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لطالما طلب هكذا برنامج


----------



## جوجة دانية (2 يونيو 2010)

جاري التحميل


----------



## engmans (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ حسن على هذا البرنامج الجيد واعجبتنى كلمتك لا ملكيه فكريه فى العلم ونحن جميعا نعلم جزاء من كتم علما


----------



## civile (2 يونيو 2010)

الى مهندس المستقبل . لم اسهطع فتح الروابط 3 و 4 و جزاك الله خير الموضوع جيد و مفيد.


----------



## krypton (2 يونيو 2010)

ممنونين وعاشت الايادي


----------



## الامير الجارح (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك


----------



## engmans (5 يونيو 2010)

جزيت خيرا برنامج مميز


----------



## م/الزارعي (5 يونيو 2010)

تسلم اخي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mdsayed (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amefight (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ، شكرا لك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Jamal (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (8 يناير 2011)

لم يعمل البرنامج غالي ...على كل حال شكرا... و لكن لم يعمل لا أدري السبب


----------



## ماهر نسيم (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## يوسف محمود حمارشة (10 يناير 2011)

ربنا يوفقك ومشكور جدا


----------



## civil devel (11 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررر يسلموووو


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك بك و بعلمك


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (29 مايو 2011)

*احسنت واحسن الله اليك*​


----------



## amr sadeq (21 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## shaher1 (21 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (21 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
والله يوفقك لكل خير انشاء الله


----------



## صفوت العوضي (21 يوليو 2011)

جميل جدا واتمني للك التوفيق


----------



## amefight (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عقيل عبدالله (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حمزهههههه (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ، شكرا ل


----------



## waryfaraj (15 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## اسامة مسلم (8 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اجعله في ميزانحسانتك وشكرا جاري التحميل


----------



## moreng (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سفل (28 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## Hind Aldoory (28 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حويزي (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ahmedashehap (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Dabozz Dillinger (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## eng ghazal (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ommare (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اريد كتاب عن كيفية حساب الادراج الحلزونية وتسليحها ولكم الشكر


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك ي غالي


----------



## waelwa (10 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## mohamed diad (10 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمدموسى (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Eng:ahmed hussien (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## modarnawa (23 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القافله (24 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## المهندس الفنان2000 (24 مارس 2014)

مش شغال مع ويندوز 7 يا هندسة و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (24 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك 
لكن على ماعتقد انه لا يعمل مع ويندز 7 و64بت
لانه لم يشتغل معي
ومشكور


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (12 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samer 2010 (30 يوليو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (20 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## amr2021 (21 مارس 2015)

:20:


----------



## abdelbaky (21 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mrmrrrr (16 يونيو 2015)

ممكن لو يتم توضيح البيانات التى ادخلها فى البرنامج وكيف استخدمه فى التصميم بطريقة موضحة


----------



## mrmrrrr (16 يونيو 2015)

ممكن توضح كيفيه استخدام برنامج الدرج الحلزونى انا حملته من الرابط على الموقع ولك لا اعرف كيف استخدمه ودلالة الارقام التى ادخلها له وكيف استخدم الارقام فى التصميم لاننى اول مرة اصمم درج حلزونى... وشكرا


----------



## جالفا (31 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (31 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------

